# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  GoLogin – an Anti Detect Browser for Any Task. Functionality Overview

## alexey29185185

Multi-accounting is impossible without an anti-detection browser. What browser should you choose so you do not overpay for marketing and at the same time solve your problem? The browser market is flooded with new products every month, it is almost impossible to test each one.

*An Overview of Gologin Anti-detect Browser
*In this article we will analyze the already recognizable GoLogin anti-detection browser. What functionality is available, how much does it cost and should you change your current browser with antidetect?

GoLogin's advantages over competitors:
Free proxies for secure anonymous surfing and registrations on sites with simple anti-fraud systems;Access to your account and launch profiles from any browser, without having to install an app on your device. This is something we haven't seen in any anti-detection browser at the moment;Android app for mobile devices;Support for all types of proxies;Cloud-based profile storage provides additional anonymity;Teamwork;
[* @golessBot, which automates routine activities such as: registering accounts, video views, collecting cookies for your profile, parsing data from pages;One-click fingerprint generation.
These features are really fundamentally useful in many verticals and, at the moment, only in Gologin.

*Pricing
*100 profiles for a month is only $49, and if you pay for a year at once there is a 50% discount of $24/month. 300 profiles is $99/month ($49/month for one year), 1000 profiles is $199 ($99/month for one year).

Same number of profiles in other antidetect browsers costs one or two times more: Indigo - €99 for 100, Octo Browser – €79 for 100, Dolphin Anty – $89 for 100.

The service offers a 7-day trial with full functionality, which will allow you to understand whether the browser is suitable for you or not, but with login in Facebook or Google definitely it has no problem. 

By the way, the antidetect browser works on all platforms: 
iOS;Linux;Windows;Android.

As it turns out, the price is not the main advantage, but if you pay for a year – 3-4 times cheaper.
What Functionality Is Available in Gologin?
What is the antidetect browser GoLogin? It is not just a Chromium-based browser: 
It uses a maximum imitation of the real Google Chrome.It allows you to manage up to 10,000 profiles on a Custom tariff with different access levels.There is a mass import of accounts from stores.Creating virtual profiles and swapping fingerprints.A lot of attention is paid to usability and automation of routine processes, so that the preparation and creation of profiles takes a minimum of time. 

GoLogin has a telegram bot @golessBot that automates routine activities such as: 
Registering accounts;Filling in captchas;Watching videos;Collecting cookies for the profile;Parsing data from pages. 


Also, you can request additional automation features. The bot connects to the GoLogin account and works with profiles.

The following features are a pleasant surprise: 
1.	Changing fingerprinting profile in one click.
2.	Teamwork
3.	Storing profiles in the cloud.

By the way, human input emulation, mass proxy import and Client Rects masking were implemented at the beginning of February.

Additionally, the browser has API access at any rate, so there will be no problems with integrating it with other services.
How to Use Gologin Anti-detect Browser

Traffic arbitrage	If you work in the traffic arbitrage industry, you must ensure that your numerous accounts won't be suspended the following day. Gologin enables professionals to simplify their difficult work. 
Agencies	Agencies will be able to safeguard consumer accounts against blocking. Gologin might be useful for averting this, but it could damage client accounts as a result.
E-commerce and dropshipping	Gologin can broaden the reach of your target market and boost sales, especially in niche online retailers' niche markets. You may open an infinite number of accounts with trade aggregators using Gologin to tap into different markets.
Affiliate marketing	With Gologin, webmasters can promote deals across several accounts on social networks. Social networks provide an untapped gold mine of marketable target customers, but the difficulty lies in how difficult it is to get there from a user account to a paying customer.
Multi-accounting for SMM	The maintenance of several accounts in social networks is substantially streamlined as a result. Gologin's program allows you to alter the values for each fingerprint parameter due to the integrated structure of fingerprints.
Advertising Analysis	Gologin have the ability to modify and replace digital fingerprints. This enables you to utilize the same fingerprint over and over again for independent advertising analysis across several campaigns.

Getting Started With Gologin: Where to Start?
The first and most obvious steps – registering, antidetect browser downloading and installing.
Let's move on to the browser itself. The interface is simple and clear. We choose “create a new profile”Сhoose an operating systemChoose a connection typeChoose the time zone according to the GEO connectionChoose to preset the extensions you wantWebRTC settingsGEO location settingsAdvanced fingerprint settings if you need to create a profile with specific device dataAnd the last thing is the Cookies import


*Basic Settings*
In most cases, it is sufficient to choose:
The platform (in keeping with the OS you're running on);The proxy;Load the cookies;The rest will automatically set up.


The responsible thing is to check the quality of the fingerprint swap. We use several checkers to make sure – the anti-detect browser passes all the checks:
iphey.com;abrahamjuliot.github.io/creepjs/;whoer.net.

Creating Folders
You can create folders for convenient account management

Each folder can be configured to a different level of access, with granular granularity for each user's profile. The $49 tariff is limited by the lack of team-level functionality for managing profiles.
Useful and Interesting Features
There's a useful "Profile History" feature - you can restore versions of each profile, which can help roll back changes you've made:

Among the interesting features is the option to run the profile in the cloud – in fact, running the profile in the regular browser, rather than in Orbita by Gologin:

As for the mass import of accounts, it's simple:

*Is Gologin the Best Antidetect Browser?*
Antidetect browser can easily cope with Facebook, and will solve any problem in the field of dropshipping. Free trial allows you to evaluate the possibilities without limitations. Price policy is the most loyal at the moment - if you pay for a year at once, the difference will be several years.

*Functions*  - Features
*Operating speed* - Profile caching
*Security* -2FA authorization, Profile cloud storage,
*Automation* - CookieBot, Auto Account Creation, Auto captcha filling, Launch in the cloud via Telegram bot
*Quality* - Stability of operation, In the market since 2019, Web version of the app, Runs profiles in any browser, Antidetect browser for android, Supports all platforms
*Cost* - 7 days free-trial, Affiliate program, Price per profile, Free profiles
*Support* - Replies in 2 minutes, Personalized support for developers, Support in any messenger and social network, Help center with all actual product related articles, Youtube channel
*API automation* - NPM package, Selenium support, Python library

The service deserves attention, we recommend registering and testing it personally!

----------

